# الجنس الناعم ....كلهن عجائب !!!



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*الجنس الناعم ....كلهن عجائب !!!


عجائب الجنس الناعم..لا حصر لها ..على قدر حب المرأة يكون انتقامها ..وعلى قدر غباء المرأة يكون سقوطها !!


أغبى امرأة تستطيع أن تخدع أذكى رجل .. وأذكى امرأة تنخدع بسهوله من اهبل رجل 


المرأة قد تصفح عن الخيانة ولكنها لا تنساها 


قلب المرأة لؤلؤة تحتاج الى صياد ماهر 


يقول سقراط : عبقرية المرأة تكمن فى قلبها وقلبها هو نقطه ضعفها !! المرأة لم تخلق لتكون محط اعجاب الرجال جميعا بل لتكون مصدرا لسعادة رجل واحد


عندما تبكى المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجال .."شكسبير"



المرأة قلعة كبيرة اذا سقط قلبها سقطت معه .."انيس منصور "


الرجل لا ينسى أول امرأة أحبها ,والمرأة لا تنسى أول رجل خانها .."احد الحكماء "


أحسن طريقة لتجعل امرأة تغير رايها هو ان توافق عليه .."احد الحكماء"


المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحنى أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة.."حكيم"


المرأة الفاضلة تلهمك ,والذكية تثير اهتمامك ,والجميلة تجذبك ,والرقيقة تفوز بك لان الفاضلة لا تانى الا بالخير ولان الذكية تنقص أنوثتها 


ولان الجميلة قطعة حلوى .."حكيم "


أما التناقضات فهى 


المرأة ..تغلب أقوى الرجال بدمعه.


المرأة ..تصرع أشجع الرجال بنظرة.


المرأة ..تسيطر على اقسى رجل بهمسه.


يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!


المرأة الواحدة تحمل كل التناقضات فكل امرأة قد تكون ذكية..غبية..فاضلة..شجاعة..جبا نة..قوية..ضعيفة.
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

> *يقول  سقراط : عبقرية المرأة تكمن فى قلبها وقلبها هو نقطه ضعفها !! المرأة لم  تخلق لتكون محط اعجاب الرجال جميعا بل لتكون مصدرا لسعادة رجل واحد*



عاجبني دي قوي
ثانكس مايكل علي الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي نيفوو ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل

خافوا مننا بقي ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا ميكي​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مارس 2011)

*موضوع حلو يا مايكل وكلام جميل 
بس انت عارف مش بعرف امسك لسانى 
ايه ده بقى ؟حد يفهمنى اللى انا فاهماه ده صح ولا غلط ؟
*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> المرأة الفاضلة تلهمك ,والذكية تثير اهتمامك ,والجميلة تجذبك ,والرقيقة تفوز بك لان الفاضلة لا تانى الا بالخير ولان الذكية تنقص أنوثتها
> 
> ​*



*المرأة الذكية تنقص انوثتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a82:
يعنى المفروض المرأة تبقى غبية ؟
ده مين اللى قال كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ده مش حكيم ده جاهل 
الانوثة هى الذكاء 
ها قال تنقص انوثتها ,حد يرد عليا 
*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه موضوع رائع مايكل
الاول انا راي ان بعد المقولات دي موفق فيها هههههههه*


> *أحسن طريقة لتجعل امرأة تغير رايها هو ان توافق عليه .."احد الحكماء"*





> *عندما تبكى المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجال .."شكسبير"*


*يا سلام طول عمر الراجل حنين
احب اضيف مقولة بس*
*ان الرجل لما يخطيء و يعتذر يقول اسف اما المرأة لما تخطيء و تعتذر تقول باردون*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه موضوع رائع مايكل
> الاول انا راي ان بعد المقولات دي موفق فيها هههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...



باااااااااردون مين يا حج :a63::t32: هههههههههههه


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> باااااااااردون مين يا حج :a63::t32: هههههههههههه


_*ميرسي روزي حعتبر ده اعجاب بالمقولة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_


----------



## ميرنا (29 مارس 2011)

> يقول  سقراط : عبقرية المرأة تكمن فى قلبها وقلبها هو نقطه ضعفها !! المرأة لم  تخلق لتكون محط اعجاب الرجال جميعا بل لتكون مصدرا لسعادة رجل واحد





> *المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحنى أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة.."حكيم"*



شكرا كوكو


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

اختي نانسي 


> *المرأة الذكية تنقص انوثتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعنى المفروض المرأة تبقى غبية ؟
> ده مين اللى قال كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ده مش حكيم ده جاهل
> الانوثة هى الذكاء
> ها قال تنقص انوثتها ,حد يرد عليا *


*كل يوم بيزيد رونقك و تختلف طريقة دفعك عن حقوق المرأة اللي واخدنها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه
سايبا كل الاقوال و مسكتي في دي؟؟؟؟ طيب عديها ههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> اختي نانسي
> 
> *كل يوم بيزيد رونقك و تختلف طريقة دفعك عن حقوق المرأة اللي واخدنها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه
> سايبا كل الاقوال و مسكتي في دي؟؟؟؟ طيب عديها ههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههه رونقى ؟ بس سيبك انت يابوب 
احلى حاجة فى الموضوع الكلمتين دول ,رونقى اللى بيزيد 
هههههههههههههه ,ميرسى ياسيدى 

اعديها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اعديها ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟انت بتكلمنى انا ؟بتكلم 
نانسى ولا حد تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟قال اعديها قال 
انا قولت قبل كده لن نهدأ وستستمر المسيرة والكفاح الى اخر قطرة 
وحقوقنا احنا مش هناخدها تالت متلت لا احنا هناخدها رابع مربع كمان هههههههههههههه
ما هو يا انا يا انتو فى الكوكب ده ههههههههه
ورايا يابنات 
*


----------



## نونوس14 (29 مارس 2011)

*اقوال حلوووووووووووووة اوووووووى*
*فعلا نحن نختلف عن الاخرين هههههه*
*ميرسى مايكل ع الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه رونقى ؟ بس سيبك انت يابوب
> احلى حاجة فى الموضوع الكلمتين دول ,رونقى اللى بيزيد
> هههههههههههههه ,ميرسى ياسيدى
> 
> ...


*اي خدمة يا نانسي تعالي كل يوم هههههههههههههه
اولا نصيحة للبنات نانسي مش حتنفعكوا خالص اللي هيا بتقولوا ده دعوة للعنوسة هههههههههههه و عنوساتاه*
*دي لسه مكملة 15 يعني في ريعان شبابها لكن البنات اللي عدت ال 90 مش حتتجوز*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> _*ميرسي روزي حعتبر ده اعجاب بالمقولة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_




ههههههههههه لا اعجاب ولا غيره يا بتاع باردون انت:t32:

روح يابني روح ربي عيالك ههههههههه:spor2:

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مارس 2011)

كلمات جميلة


----------



## أنجيلا (29 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!*​


 
حلوة ده هههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## twety (29 مارس 2011)

*عجبنى سقراط وشكسبير
ميرسى يا مايكل

اكيد هتاخد تقيمم من كل البنات اللى هتدخل الموضوع
وانا قيمت خلاص هههههههه

*


----------



## انريكي (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع جدا رائع مايكل

تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> خافوا مننا بقي ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا ميكي​




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا مايكل وكلام جميل
> بس انت عارف مش بعرف امسك لسانى
> ايه ده بقى ؟حد يفهمنى اللى انا فاهماه ده صح ولا غلط ؟
> *
> ...



*يعني نصدق الحكيم ولا نانسي
وبعدين انا شفت بعيني يختي
الراجل طلع عنده حق​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه موضوع رائع مايكل
> الاول انا راي ان بعد المقولات دي موفق فيها هههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...




*البنات بيحبوا يعملوا مثقفين علينا

بس احنا فهمينهم كويس ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> شكرا كوكو




*ميرسي ميرنا ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> اختي نانسي
> 
> *كل يوم بيزيد رونقك و تختلف طريقة دفعك عن حقوق المرأة اللي واخدنها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه
> سايبا كل الاقوال و مسكتي في دي؟؟؟؟ طيب عديها ههههههههه*




*مبتقاش نانسي لو عدت حاجه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه رونقى ؟ بس سيبك انت يابوب
> احلى حاجة فى الموضوع الكلمتين دول ,رونقى اللى بيزيد
> هههههههههههههه ,ميرسى ياسيدى
> 
> ...




*القذافي بنفسه معانا يا اخواتي :a63:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *اقوال حلوووووووووووووة اوووووووى*
> *فعلا نحن نختلف عن الاخرين هههههه*
> *ميرسى مايكل ع الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*




*ميرسي نونوس ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة




*مرورك هو الاحلي

ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حلوة ده هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع




*ميرسي أنجيلا ع مرورك

نورتي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *عجبنى سقراط وشكسبير
> ميرسى يا مايكل
> 
> اكيد هتاخد تقيمم من كل البنات اللى هتدخل الموضوع
> ...




*النق هيبتدي بقي

امال انا عامل الموضوع ليه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا رائع مايكل
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> الرب يباركك




*ميرسي انريكي ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## مسرة (29 مارس 2011)

المرأة لم تخلق لتكون محط اعجاب الرجال جميعا بل لتكون مصدرا لسعادة رجل واحد

عندما تبكى المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجال .."شكسبير"
مش دايما

يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!
هاها يا كده يا بلاش

تسلم


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

* المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحنى أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة.."حكيم"

** يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!

**موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ميكى *
*ميرسى لك *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 مارس 2011)

* المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحنى أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة.."حكيم"

** يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!

**موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ميكى *
*ميرسى لك *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *اي خدمة يا نانسي تعالي كل يوم هههههههههههههه
> اولا نصيحة للبنات نانسي مش حتنفعكوا خالص اللي هيا بتقولوا ده دعوة للعنوسة هههههههههههه و عنوساتاه*
> *دي لسه مكملة 15 يعني في ريعان شبابها لكن البنات اللي عدت ال 90 مش حتتجوز*



*وده يابنات نموذج للرجل الشرقى الذى يجب القضاء عليه 
لانه يستخدم مصطلحات وافكار من العصر الخشبى 
وهى العنوسة ومش هتتجوز 
لايوجد شئ اسمه عنوسة ومفيش مشكلة ولا الدنيا هتخرب لو 
واحدة متجوزتش ,الجواز اختيار مش فرض 
ارحمووووووووووووووووونا هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعني نصدق الحكيم ولا نانسي
> وبعدين انا شفت بعيني يختي
> الراجل طلع عنده حق​*



*هههههههههههه وده نموذج اخر للرجل الشرقى يجب القضاء عليه ايضا
 لانه بيخاف ويشعر 
بالتهديد من ذكاء المرأة ولو حس انها اذكى منه يخاف ويترعب 
ويروح يقول لماما عليها ههههههههههههههههههه
ويعتبرها انها قلبت راجل لمجرد انها ذكية وكأن المفروض انها 
تكون غبية وهو بس يكون اينشتاين عصره واوانه 
ههههههههههههههه 
تصدقنى انا ياكوكو طبعا امال ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *النق هيبتدي بقي*​
> 
> *امال انا عامل الموضوع ليه*​


 
تعالي يا بت يانانسي شوفي الواد عامل الموضوع ليه 
عشان يرشينا وبس 
يا عيب الشوم عليكم 
هههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> تعالي يا بت يانانسي شوفي الواد عامل الموضوع ليه
> عشان يرشينا وبس
> يا عيب الشوم عليكم
> هههههههههه​




*انا جيت اهو ياانجى ,وراك يامعلمى ههههههههههه
اه ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل عرفنا دلوقتى هو عامل الموضوع ليه 
ممممممممممممم
*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا جيت اهو ياانجى ,وراك يامعلمى ههههههههههه*
> *اه ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل عرفنا دلوقتى هو عامل الموضوع ليه *
> *ممممممممممممم*


 
 يبقى لازم ... :nunu0000:
ايه رايك?!
 ولا نسمحهم المرة ده ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> يبقى لازم ... :nunu0000:
> ايه رايك?!
> ولا نسمحهم المرة ده ههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههه لا تراجع ولا استسلام 
مش هنسلم مش هنبيع مش هنوافق على التطبيع 
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

مسرة قال:


> المرأة لم تخلق لتكون محط اعجاب الرجال جميعا بل لتكون مصدرا لسعادة رجل واحد
> 
> عندما تبكى المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجال .."شكسبير"
> مش دايما
> ...




*ميرسي مسره ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> * المرأة مثل العشب الناعم ينحنى أمام النسيم ولكنه لا ينكسر للعاصفة.."حكيم"
> 
> ** يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!
> 
> ...




*مرورك اجمل يا ديدي

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه وده نموذج اخر للرجل الشرقى يجب القضاء عليه ايضا
> لانه بيخاف ويشعر
> بالتهديد من ذكاء المرأة ولو حس انها اذكى منه يخاف ويترعب
> ويروح يقول لماما عليها ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




:ranting::ranting:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> تعالي يا بت يانانسي شوفي الواد عامل الموضوع ليه
> عشان يرشينا وبس
> يا عيب الشوم عليكم
> هههههههههه​




*وحياتك هي من ضمن اللي رشوني

واساليها وهي تقلك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا جيت اهو ياانجى ,وراك يامعلمى ههههههههههه
> اه ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل عرفنا دلوقتى هو عامل الموضوع ليه
> ممممممممممممم
> *





أنجيلا قال:


> يبقى لازم ... :nunu0000:
> ايه رايك?!
> ولا نسمحهم المرة ده ههههههههههههه​





Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا تراجع ولا استسلام
> مش هنسلم مش هنبيع مش هنوافق على التطبيع
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *




*العبي بعيد يابت انتي وهي

كان غيركم أشطر​*


----------



## Bent Christ (30 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> عندما تبكى المرأة ..تتحطم قوة الرجال .."شكسبير"
> ​*


_*
دى حلوه اوووووووى
تسلم ايدك كوكو​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

*مرورك احلي

ميرسي ليكي مارين​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك هي من ضمن اللي رشوني
> 
> واساليها وهي تقلك​*



*وانا مش هنكر انا اديتك فعلا تقييم على الموضوع وده طبعا رأفة بحالك هو كده الراجل الشرقى لازم نرأف بحاله معلش يابنات ههههههههههههههه
 وانا لما اديتك تقييم قيمت بس اللى عجبنى اما الجملة موضوع النقاش فديه انا اندد واشجب واعترض عليها ولا تراجع ولا استسلام *


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

mikel coco;2712347[FONT=Arial Black قال:
			
		

> *العبي بعيد يابت انتي وهي
> 
> كان غيركم أشطر​*[/FONT]



*وده ايضا يابنات نموذج اخر للراجل الشرقى يجب القضاء عليه فورا  لما مش يكون عنده حاجة يقولها ومش عارف يعمل ايه امام قوة وذكاء المرأة يهيج ويميج ويزعق على الفاضى ويتشال ويتهبد 
ههههههههههههههههه
ها يابنات اخدنا كده كام نموذج ؟؟؟؟؟الاسئلة ديه هتيجى فى الامتحان 

*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

*واذا اردت ان تجعل المرأة تنصت لكلامك وجه الحديث لامرأة اخرى هههههههههههههه
شكرا مايكل


بعدين يا نانسى الانوثة من وجهة نظر  (نقول بعضهم ) بتقلل من انوثتها لان كتير من الرجال مش بيحبو البنت اذكى منهم او حتى فى نفس درجة ذكائهم اومال هيشتغلها ازاى ويألف عليها كل يوم يا بنتى هههههههههه عشن كدى بيحسو ان البنت الذكية مش للارتباط*

* الواحد يقول الى عليه والى له بردوا*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> بعدين يا نانسى الانوثة من وجهة نظر  (نقول بعضهم ) بتقلل من انوثتها لان كتير من الرجال مش بيحبو البنت اذكى منهم او حتى فى نفس درجة ذكائهم اومال هيشتغلها ازاى ويألف عليها كل يوم يا بنتى هههههههههه عشن كدى بيحسو ان البنت الذكية مش للارتباط*
> 
> * الواحد يقول الى عليه والى له بردوا*



*جى جى ياعمرى انتى من التلميذات النجيبات ياقلبى ليكى مستقبل هايل معايا فى الجمعية ههههههههههه
برافو ياقمر اجابة نموذجية 
هو الراجل عايز يرتبط بواحدة غبية علشان ينفش ريشه عليها ويحس انه عنتر زمانه وياما هنا يا ما هناك والواد جاب الديب من ديله ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولو شاف واحدة ذكية او شخصيتها قوية يقولك لا ياعم ديه متنفعنيش 
تفتكرى ياجى جى ده ان دل يدل على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *جى جى ياعمرى انتى من التلميذات النجيبات ياقلبى ليكى مستقبل هايل معايا فى الجمعية ههههههههههه
> برافو ياقمر اجابة نموذجية
> هو الراجل عايز يرتبط بواحدة غبية علشان ينفش ريشه عليها ويحس انه عنتر زمانه وياما هنا يا ما هناك والواد جاب الديب من ديله ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولو شاف واحدة ذكية او شخصيتها قوية يقولك لا ياعم ديه متنفعنيش
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
هيكون عشن ايه يعنى عشن لما يتصرمح طول اليوم ويروح البيت اخر الليل يحكيلها قصة الراجل الى بيفتح السمكة ملقاش الخاتم متفتحش بوئها*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وانا مش هنكر انا اديتك فعلا تقييم على الموضوع وده طبعا رأفة بحالك هو كده الراجل الشرقى لازم نرأف بحاله معلش يابنات ههههههههههههههه
> وانا لما اديتك تقييم قيمت بس اللى عجبنى اما الجملة موضوع النقاش فديه انا اندد واشجب واعترض عليها ولا تراجع ولا استسلام *



*رأفه بحالي برضه يابت
ولا عشان قلت الحقيقه المره
هنا مفيش اعتراض يابت قلنا مره
كله علم وينفذ
​*


Nancy2 قال:


> *وده ايضا يابنات نموذج اخر للراجل الشرقى يجب القضاء عليه فورا  لما مش يكون عنده حاجة يقولها ومش عارف يعمل ايه امام قوة وذكاء المرأة يهيج ويميج ويزعق على الفاضى ويتشال ويتهبد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ها يابنات اخدنا كده كام نموذج ؟؟؟؟؟الاسئلة ديه هتيجى فى الامتحان
> 
> *



*ذكري كويس يختي 
ويارب تنجح ياتتح :new6:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *واذا اردت ان تجعل المرأة تنصت لكلامك وجه الحديث لامرأة اخرى هههههههههههههه
> شكرا مايكل
> 
> 
> ...



*فهمانا دايما يابت يا جيجي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *جى جى ياعمرى انتى من التلميذات النجيبات ياقلبى ليكى مستقبل هايل معايا فى الجمعية ههههههههههه
> برافو ياقمر اجابة نموذجية
> هو الراجل عايز يرتبط بواحدة غبية علشان ينفش ريشه عليها ويحس انه عنتر زمانه وياما هنا يا ما هناك والواد جاب الديب من ديله ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولو شاف واحدة ذكية او شخصيتها قوية يقولك لا ياعم ديه متنفعنيش
> ...





جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هيكون عشن ايه يعنى عشن لما يتصرمح طول اليوم ويروح البيت اخر الليل يحكيلها قصة الراجل الى بيفتح السمكة ملقاش الخاتم متفتحش بوئها*



*اشوف فيكم ايام يا بنات​*


----------



## شميران (31 مارس 2011)

*المرأة ..تسيطر على اقسى رجل بهمسه.* 
*يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!*​ 


واااااااااو مخيفين احنة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اشوف فيكم ايام يا بنات​*



*وبكده يابنات نكون وصلنا لنهاية الدرس ونكون قضينا على الرجل تماما  لان الرجل الشرقى بهذا 
الشكل وبهذا الرد اعلن افلاسه وعجزه التام عن الرد على المرأة 
القوية الذكية اللى بتحاوره (اللى هو اصلا بيترعب منها )
فابتدا يدعى علينا وديه طبعا اسلوب الضعفاء ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رأفه بحالي برضه يابت
> ولا عشان قلت الحقيقه المره
> هنا مفيش اعتراض يابت قلنا مره
> كله علم وينفذ
> ​*



*نسيت بس اقول حاجة قبل ما نقفل الدرس 
ده طبعا نموذج للرجل الشرقى لما يظهر على حقيقته 
فى الاول عامل موضوع عن المرأة وبيمدح فيها جزئيا 
لكن اول ما ضغطنا عليه بانت الحقيقة المرة وابتدا يزعق ويهدد 
كعادته دايما فى فرض السيطرة علينا 
على رأى صلاح جاهين بانوا بانوا على اصلكوا بانوا والساهى يبطل سهيانه 
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *المرأة ..تسيطر على اقسى رجل بهمسه.*
> *يعتقد الرجل أن المرأة طريده وصيد سهل ..فتجمع أسلحه ليصطادها ..فتصطاده برمشة عين!!*​
> 
> 
> واااااااااو مخيفين احنة ههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههه

ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وبكده يابنات نكون وصلنا لنهاية الدرس ونكون قضينا على الرجل تماما  لان الرجل الشرقى بهذا
> الشكل وبهذا الرد اعلن افلاسه وعجزه التام عن الرد على المرأة
> القوية الذكية اللى بتحاوره (اللى هو اصلا بيترعب منها )
> فابتدا يدعى علينا وديه طبعا اسلوب الضعفاء ههههههههههههه
> *



*بترعب من مين منك انتي
هما البنات اصلا حد يخاف منهم
طول عمرهم بق وبس :gy0000:
وبلاش انتي يا نوسه بدل مايحصلك زي ناس هنا :nunu0000:
​*


Nancy2 قال:


> *نسيت بس اقول حاجة قبل ما نقفل الدرس
> ده طبعا نموذج للرجل الشرقى لما يظهر على حقيقته
> فى الاول عامل موضوع عن المرأة وبيمدح فيها جزئيا
> لكن اول ما ضغطنا عليه بانت الحقيقة المرة وابتدا يزعق ويهدد
> ...



*درس ايه انتي هتعمليلي مدرسه هنا يابت
طبيعي نفرض السيطره وراينا عليكم
الرجال قوامون ع النساء يابت
صلاح شاهين كان بيقولها للبنات ع فكره
عشان طول عمركم سواهي ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بترعب من مين منك انتي
> هما البنات اصلا حد يخاف منهم
> طول عمرهم بق وبس :gy0000:
> وبلاش انتي يا نوسه بدل مايحصلك زي ناس هنا :nunu0000:
> ...



*ههههههههههه ياحليلة الولد معصب :a63:
وده يابنات اخر مرحلة فى الدرس بتاعنا اديكو شوفتو بعنيكو الراجل الشرقى لما بيبان على حقيقته 
فى اول الموضوع عامل الموضوع وبيشكر فينا ولما اتناقشنا معاه بان على حقيقته وطلع كل السيطرة والعصبية اللى جواه

وعلى رأى صلاح جاهين لما اتكلم عن الرجالة وصنف الرجالة فى رائعته بانوا بانوا "وعرفنا سيد الرجالة عرفنا عين الاعيان من بره شهامة واصالة تشوفه تقول اعظم انسان انما من جوه ياعينى عليه بياع ويبيع حتى والديه واهو ده اللى اتعلمنا على ايديه القهر وقوة غليانه بانوا ايوة بانوا ":ura1:
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياحليلة الولد معصب :a63:
> وده يابنات اخر مرحلة فى الدرس بتاعنا اديكو شوفتو بعنيكو الراجل الشرقى لما بيبان على حقيقته
> فى اول الموضوع عامل الموضوع وبيشكر فينا ولما اتناقشنا معاه بان على حقيقته وطلع كل السيطرة والعصبية اللى جواه
> 
> ...




*طبيعي اكون معصب مش راجل
لكن البنت بتبقي بارده قوووي
وخلي عم صلاح جاهين بتاعك ينفعك
روحي ذكري كلمتين احسن لك يابت​*


----------

